# Stuck Bathroom Door



## thenewguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Not really stuck but the door in a bathroom is either disfigured a tad or installed poorly and it catches a small bit in the frame and hence you have to slam the door shut as the door wedges in.  What's the easiest way to handle this: 
1. Shave/sand the door just enough?;
2. Detach the door at the hinges and install again (if that's the problem); or
3. Secret answer 3.) that I have not thought of.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 4, 2008)

Sometimes the door sags, or something moves where it wants...all typical.
You can sand, or cut or hit the jamb with a wood block to move it a bit.
Chances are you need a longer screw in the top hinge, to catch the stud behind and pull the door up.You can also do the other hinges depending on where it is binding. But don't suck it in to much...or now it will bind.
Try the screws first, then sand.


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 5, 2008)

I use a bar of soap on the sticky part until I can repair it properly....


----------



## DiyDave (Mar 5, 2008)

Depends where, and how much it is hitiing the frame. I would sand the area which is catching to see if that works first. Failing that you will need to take the door down and investigate further.


----------

